# Ellbogenschoner für heftige/schnelle Stürze



## Loki1987 (5. Juni 2020)

Servus zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Paar Ellbogenschoner die ihrem Namen auch gerecht werden.
Das Problem ist immer wieder, dass die Dinger anscheinend nicht für Leute gemacht sind die auch einmal etwas schneller unterwegs sind, da es mir bisher noch bei jedem Crash die Protektoren bis auf den Oberarm gerissen hat. Durch das verrutschen fange ich mir dann jedes mal Abschürfungen/Vebrennungen vom Kunstfaserstoff der Protektoren ein, welche schlimmer sind als hätte ich keine getragen. Ich möchte aber nur ungern gänzlich auf sie verzichten, da ich ihren Sinn vor allem darin sehe, den Knochen vor Steinen und dergleichen zu schützen. Einsatzbereich Downhill/Park.

Nun zum Anforderungsprofil:

Muss auch während heftigeren Stürzen bei höherer Geschwindigkeit an Ort und Stelle bleiben
Idealerweise ohne Plastik Kappe
Sollte möglichst wenig auftragen und wenig die Bewegungsfreiheit einschränken. Muss nicht unbedingt extrem luftig sein, wäre aber natürlich ein Bonus.

Ich habe mir einmal die diversen Konstruktionen angeschaut und nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung beurteilt und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass fast nur die Scott Grenade (https://bike-3.de/Scott-Elbow-Guards-Grenade-Evo ) in Frage kommen, da der Strap in Richtung Armbeuge vermutlich die Beste Möglichkeit darstellt das Verrutschen zu verhindern. Wenn also jemand Infos zu diesem speziellen Schoner hat, wäre mir damit auch sehr geholfen 

Mein jetziger Protektor ist der IXS Flow Evo. Falls jemand den Vergleich zum Carve Evo Plus hat wäre das evtl auch interessant. Macht das zweite Klettband einen deutlichen Unterschied?


----------



## ilten (5. Juni 2020)

Hohe Geschwindigkeit und Schutz vor Steinen?! Such was mit viel Plastik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (6. Juni 2020)

ilten schrieb:


> Hohe Geschwindigkeit und Schutz vor Steinen?! Such was mit viel Plastik!



Wozu? Ich habe bisher keinen Softprotektor gesehen der damit nicht fertig wird. Mir gehts auch nicht um die maximale Schutzwirkung. Da mache ich mir schon lange nichts mehr vor. Protektoren helfen in einem bestimmten Szenario und dann eben nicht mehr. Ich brauche nur etwas, das das Gröbste abhält und dabei auch an Ort und Stelle bleibt. Von mir aus darf das ganze sehr minimal/simpel gehalten sein, es darf nur nicht verrutschen.


----------



## Spacemarine (6. Juni 2020)

Hast du denn mal geprüft, ob die verwendeten Protektoren auch genau zu Durchmesser von Ober- und Unterarm passen? Und dass sie auch nicht ausgeleiert sind?


----------



## Loki1987 (6. Juni 2020)

Spacemarine schrieb:


> Hast du denn mal geprüft, ob die verwendeten Protektoren auch genau zu Durchmesser von Ober- und Unterarm passen? Und dass sie auch nicht ausgeleiert sind?


Jap, die Dinger sind wenig benutzt und sitzen so straff, dass es einigermaßen schwer ist sie auf den Arm zu kriegen. Ich würde sogar sagen, sehr viel besser kann ein Protektor an dieser Stelle kaum sitzen. Aber bei genügend Krafteinwirkung zieht es sie eben trotzdem nach oben. Erfahrungsgemäß ist hier das elastische Band auch nur bedingt hilfreich, da dieses natürlich nachgibt. Feste, oder zumindest wenig elastische, Klettbänder halten meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich besser, aber das ist wohl leider aus der Mode gekommen. Ich glaube POC sind diesbezüglich mit dem VPD 2.0 noch ganz gut aufgestellt, aber leider habe ich gerade keinen in der näheren Umgebung verfügbar um das zu überprüfen. Evtl. kann ja jemand dazu etwas sagen.


----------



## Spacemarine (6. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die poc vpd system lite, die haben zwischen den beiden äußeren Bändern einen elastischen Schlauch, liegen also auf der ganzen Länge wie ein Kondom am Arm an. Bei schweren Stürzen konnte ich sie zum Glück noch nicht testen. Wie leicht ein Schoner weg gerissen wird, hängt aber vermutlich auch davon ab, wie sehr er sich am Untergrund einkanten kann. Ein flacher, glatter, enganliegender Schoner ohne hochstehende Schalen/Nähte kann vermutlich erst gar nicht so viel Kraft ab bekommen, um weggerissen zu werden.


----------



## xyzHero (6. Juni 2020)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Jap, die Dinger sind wenig benutzt und sitzen so straff, dass es einigermaßen schwer ist sie auf den Arm zu kriegen. Ich würde sogar sagen, sehr viel besser kann ein Protektor an dieser Stelle kaum sitzen. Aber bei genügend Krafteinwirkung zieht es sie eben trotzdem nach oben. Erfahrungsgemäß ist hier das elastische Band auch nur bedingt hilfreich, da dieses natürlich nachgibt. Feste, oder zumindest wenig elastische, Klettbänder halten meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich besser, aber das ist wohl leider aus der Mode gekommen. Ich glaube POC sind diesbezüglich mit dem VPD 2.0 noch ganz gut aufgestellt, aber leider habe ich gerade keinen in der näheren Umgebung verfügbar um das zu überprüfen. Evtl. kann ja jemand dazu etwas sagen.



Wenn du welche gefunden hast, gib mir bitte auch bescheid. Ich suche immernoch nach Ellenbogenprotektoren mit den von dir gesuchten Eigenschaften.
Welche ich schon durch habe:

POC VDP 2 DH - ganz schlechter halt
IXS Evo irgendwas - schlechter halt
Alpinestars E-Ride - Anfangs gut, nach ein paar Monaten schlechter halt, da ausgeleiert.
POC Spine VDP - sehr guter Halt, aber halt eine ganze, schwere Weste. Für Park Top, für ne Tour zu viel.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Loki1987 (7. Juni 2020)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Wenn du welche gefunden hast, gib mir bitte auch bescheid. Ich suche immernoch nach Ellenbogenprotektoren mit den von dir gesuchten Eigenschaften.
> Welche ich schon durch habe:
> 
> POC VDP 2 DH - ganz schlechter halt
> ...



Interessant.
Du könntest evtl einmal nachschauen was die IXS genau für ein Modell waren, da ich ja die Flow Evo habe. Wäre interessant zu wissen ob das zweite Band der Carve Evo keinen Unterschied zu den Flow Evo macht, falls du die Carve hattest.
Die POC Weste habe ich ebenfalls, aber auch hier das selbe Problem. Nachdem diese somit keinen Mehrwert für mich bot, habe ich auf Rückenpanzer + Ellbogen gewechselt.
Die POC VPD 2.0 (nicht DH) waren bisher meine zweite Hoffnung nach den Scott Grenade. Aber das klingt ja als wären diese auch keine Option 
Ich denke in erster Linie wären korrekt positionierte und wenig nachgiebige Klett Bänder das wichtigste Kriterium. Ein festes Band nahe der Armbeuge sollte verhindern, dass dieses sich auf den Bizeps verschieben kann. Leider haben die meisten Protektoren ihre Bänder mittig auf dem Unterarm platziert, was mMn zwangsläufig dazu führen muss, dass der Protektor rutscht. Die Armbeuge ist in aller Regel der dünnste Punkt zwischen Ober- und Unterarm und somit ideal um sowohl ein verrutschen nach vorn als auch nach oben zu verhindern. Bei Knieschützern hat sich diese Konstruktion bei mir schon mehrfach bewährt, also Band oberhalb der Wade und nicht direkt darüber.
Jetzt müssen wir dieses Einhorn nur noch finden 
Evtl. lasse ich einfach einmal ein zusätzliches, festes Band an meine IXS nähen, denn die Passform erscheint mir nach wie vor ziemlich ideal ?
Das könnte des Rätsels Lösung sein.

Eine andere Idee wären diese https://www.bruegelmann.de/100-surpass-elbow-guard-black-1085102.html
Da das untere Band weit genug vorn am Unterarm sitzt, sollte es ebenfalls verhindern können, dass der Protektor nach oben rutscht, da es beim Sturz erst einmal über den Unterarm Muskel rutschen müsste.



Spacemarine schrieb:


> Ich habe die poc vpd system lite, die haben zwischen den beiden äußeren Bändern einen elastischen Schlauch, liegen also auf der ganzen Länge wie ein Kondom am Arm an. Bei schweren Stürzen konnte ich sie zum Glück noch nicht testen. Wie leicht ein Schoner weg gerissen wird, hängt aber vermutlich auch davon ab, wie sehr er sich am Untergrund einkanten kann. Ein flacher, glatter, enganliegender Schoner ohne hochstehende Schalen/Nähte kann vermutlich erst gar nicht so viel Kraft ab bekommen, um weggerissen zu werden.



Von den VPD System Lite finde ich leider irgendwie keine ordentlichen Bilder. Aber auf denen welche ich gefunden habe sieht es so aus, als hätten sie gar keine Klett Bänder. Ist das richtig?
Ich glaube das wäre kaum eine Option für mich, denn meine IXS sitzen mit ihrem Schlauch ebenfalls sehr eng am Arm, aber dadurch dass dieses Schlauchmaterial flexibel ist, bietet es bei einem Aufprall einfach keinen Widerstand um den Protektor in Position zu halten.


Unabhängig davon, bevor jemand damit anfängt, ja mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass bei manchen Stürzen einfach kein Protektor halten kann, wenn man ihn nicht gerade fest schraubt. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Meine momentanen IXS sind jedoch recht offensichtlich dem Einsatzzweck nicht angemessen und mein Ziel ist es in erster Linie einen Ersatz zu finden welcher zumindest besser als die IXS funktioniert.


----------



## xeitto (7. Juni 2020)

MTB-Ellenbogenschoner online kaufen | bike-components
					

Ellenbogenschoner & Unteramschützer bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Hält bei mir sehr gut, Pad ist halt ziemlich dünn, aber fürs gröbste reicht es. 

Mit den IXS Flow (und vielen anderen) hatte ich auch Probleme...


----------



## Burnhard (7. Juni 2020)

Schmeiss noch die ION Sleeve in den Raum.
Sind zwar von der Schutzwirkung sicher weniger gut da sie der Schaum dünner ist, aber genau das hilft beim Verrutschen! Protektoren die um die Ellenbogen dicker aufbauen haben einfach mehr Angriffsfläche an der man hängen bleibt und der Protektor leichter verrutscht.


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (7. Juni 2020)

Ich werfe mal die 100% Surpass Elbow in den Raum. Fahre die seit dieser Saison, sind auffällig unauffällig. Sitzen angenehmer als so mancher Protektor aus Schaum (meine Meinung), verrutschen absolut gar nicht und Einschlagschutz ist ziemlich gut (leider getestet).
Hatte vorher diverse andere, unter anderem IXS Flow, das ging dann soweit, dass ich mir Silikonband eingenäht und Klettband inkl. Ösen drauf genäht habe, damit die nicht mehr verrutschen/runterrutschen. Bin die aber auch immer nur im Park gefahren und da sind die dann spätestens nach der 3. Runde DH zum Handgelenk gewandert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (7. Juni 2020)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Ich denke in erster Linie wären korrekt positionierte und wenig nachgiebige Klett Bänder das wichtigste Kriterium. Ein festes Band nahe der Armbeuge sollte verhindern, dass dieses sich auf den Bizeps verschieben kann.


Meine Uralt Dainese Protektorenjacke, die ich vor sicher 25 Jahren gekauft habe, hat feste Klettbänder. Diese halten einwandfrei und verhindern genau dieses hochrutschen. Wenn ich die Dainese mit den anderen beiden Jacken vergleiche die ich mittlerweile habe, muss sie sich keinesfalls verstecken. Das ist mir sofort aufgefallen.

Vielleicht ist das Protektorenmaterial besser geworden, aber Schnitt und Detaillösungen sind nicht schlauer als vor 25 Jahren. Man muss nicht das Rad neu erfinden, aber verglichen mit der Fahrzeugentwicklung würde man mehr Innovationsgeist erwarten.


----------



## Loki1987 (7. Juni 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Meine Uralt Dainese Protektorenjacke, die ich vor sicher 25 Jahren gekauft habe, hat feste Klettbänder. Diese halten einwandfrei und verhindern genau dieses hochrutschen. Wenn ich die Dainese mit den anderen beiden Jacken vergleiche die ich mittlerweile habe, muss sie sich keinesfalls verstecken. Das ist mir sofort aufgefallen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das Protektorenmaterial besser geworden, aber Schnitt und Detaillösungen sind nicht schlauer als vor 25 Jahren. Man muss nicht das Rad neu erfinden, aber verglichen mit der Fahrzeugentwicklung würde man mehr Innovationsgeist erwarten.



Genau das denke ich mir auch immer, wenn ich die Unzahl an verschiedenen Designs betrachte. Es gibt so viel Auswahl, dass man den Überblick verliert, aber letztlich versuchen sie sich nur darin zu überbieten wie hübsch ihre Materialien anzuschauen sind oder wie leicht der Protektor ist.


----------



## Loki1987 (7. Juni 2020)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal die 100% Surpass Elbow in den Raum. Fahre die seit dieser Saison, sind auffällig unauffällig. Sitzen angenehmer als so mancher Protektor aus Schaum (meine Meinung), verrutschen absolut gar nicht und Einschlagschutz ist ziemlich gut (leider getestet).
> Hatte vorher diverse andere, unter anderem IXS Flow, das ging dann soweit, dass ich mir Silikonband eingenäht und Klettband inkl. Ösen drauf genäht habe, damit die nicht mehr verrutschen/runterrutschen. Bin die aber auch immer nur im Park gefahren und da sind die dann spätestens nach der 3. Runde DH zum Handgelenk gewandert..



Sehr interessant!
Wie oben geschrieben, habe ich die Dinger seit gestern auch auf dem Schirm. Durch die Länge scheint das Problem gelöst zu sein. Sieht man so auch bei keinem anderen Modell.
Hattest du zufällig die 100% Fortis auch einmal zum Vergleich in der Hand? Diese scheinen ja recht ähnlich zu sein, sind aber nicht ganz so unverschämt teuer.
Wie sehr tragen die Surpass denn auf? Da du ebenfalls die IXS Flow hattest, sind sie im Vergleich dazu störender, bzw. dicker?
Kannst du mir evtl auch noch sagen wie die Surpass im Vergleich zu den Flow in der Größe ausfallen? Bin etwas unsicher was ich bestellen soll


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (7. Juni 2020)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant!
> Wie oben geschrieben, habe ich die Dinger seit gestern auch auf dem Schirm. Durch die Länge scheint das Problem gelöst zu sein. Sieht man so auch bei keinem anderen Modell.
> Hattest du zufällig die 100% Fortis auch einmal zum Vergleich in der Hand? Diese scheinen ja recht ähnlich zu sein, sind aber nicht ganz so unverschämt teuer.
> Wie sehr tragen die Surpass denn auf? Da du ebenfalls die IXS Flow hattest, sind sie im Vergleich dazu störender, bzw. dicker?
> Kannst du mir evtl auch noch sagen wie die Surpass im Vergleich zu den Flow in der Größe ausfallen? Bin etwas unsicher was ich bestellen soll



So sorry für die verspätete Antwort, musste das gute Wetter genießen und das Hardtail ein wenig schänden  
Also du hast schonmal vollkommen recht, durch die ziemlich extreme Länge der Protektoren wird das Problem mit den verrutschenden Schonern komplett gelöst, also wirklich super.
Ne, die Fortis hatte ich leider nicht in der Hand, die waren auch nie eine Option für mich. Wie gesagt, ich bin nur im Park unterwegs, bzw. ich trage nur im Park Ellbogenschoner und auf ner DH ist ein dicker Protektor durchaus sinnvoller  deshalb ist mir auch der Preis vollkommen egal gewesen und heute kann ich sagen, Gottseidank, weil mit dünneren Schonern wäre die aktuelle Saison evtl schon beendet gewesen.
Die Surpass sind aber definitiv dicker als die IXS, bieten aber auch viel mehr Schutz. Man bekommt enge Jerseys nach wie vor drüber, aber deutlich schlechter als vorher. Dafür sind die Protektoren viel bequemer als die IXS, grade beim „ballern“ (meine Meinung). Während die IXS sich erst nach einer gewissen Zeit halbwegs an den Arm angeschmiegt haben, sitzen die Surpass bei mir sofort wie eine zweite Haut. Ich zieh die morgens aufm Parkplatz an und vergesse einfach, dass ich die an habe. Alleine schon, weil die einfach fest sind und ganz genau da bleiben, wo die hingehören.
Hmm, also das mit der Größe ist schwer  hatte in den IXS L und bin bei den Surpass auf M gegangen. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass L auch gepasst hätte, aber M ist gut, ich habe keine Abdrücke an den Armen vom Klett und rein komme ich auch gut. Aber ich hab mich da auch ein bisschen an der Größentabelle von 100% orientiert, die scheint nicht ganz nutzlos zu sein.
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen


----------



## fone (8. Juni 2020)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Paar Ellbogenschoner die ihrem Namen auch gerecht werden.
> Das Problem ist immer wieder, dass die Dinger anscheinend nicht für Leute gemacht sind die auch einmal etwas schneller unterwegs sind, da es mir bisher noch bei jedem Crash die Protektoren bis auf den Oberarm gerissen hat. Durch das verrutschen fange ich mir dann jedes mal Abschürfungen/Vebrennungen vom Kunstfaserstoff der Protektoren ein, welche schlimmer sind als hätte ich keine getragen.


Probier es mal ohne Ellenbogenschoner.
Ich bin der einzige in unserer 4-er Runde, der im Bikepark noch Ellenbogenschoner trägt.


----------



## Spacemarine (8. Juni 2020)

Mega guter Tip! Wenn man keinen Ellenbogenschoner trägt, kann er auch nicht hochgerissen werden! Als nächstes dann noch die Bremsen abschrauben, dann können die während der Fahrt nicht mehr überhitzen und faden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (8. Juni 2020)

Spacemarine schrieb:


> Mega guter Tip! Wenn man keinen Ellenbogenschoner trägt, kann er auch nicht hochgerissen werden!


Seh ich genauso!
Guter Mann! 



Wer sich über die Abschürfungen unter dem Schoner Sorgen macht, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen. lol
Ich hatte das früher bei Dainsese mit dem Netz unter den fest eingenähten Schonern am schlimmsten, aber eher bei langsamen Stürzen.
Von welchen Geschwindigkeiten reden wir hier denn? Influencer-Speed?


----------



## Loki1987 (8. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso!
> Guter Mann!
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du irgendwie von Relevanz, oder darf man dich ignorieren?


----------



## fone (8. Juni 2020)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Bist du irgendwie von Relevanz, oder darf man dich ignorieren?


Keine Ahnung, ich kenne dich nicht. Also jederzeit gerne!


----------



## Sespri (13. Juni 2020)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> ...Durch das verrutschen fange ich mir dann jedes mal Abschürfungen/Vebrennungen vom Kunstfaserstoff der Protektoren ein, welche schlimmer sind als hätte ich keine getragen.


Bin seit einer Stunde vom Bikepark zurück und konnte die neue Leatt Airfit 3D bereits einer Bodenprobe unterziehen und kann das zu 100% bestätigen.
Es war ein beidseitiger Einschlag, d.h. am Anlieger nach rechts viel zu früh aufgestellt, angeschlagen und daran runter gerutscht und anschliessend noch auf die andere Seite gefallen. Als ich aufgestanden bin, habe ich sofort ein Brennen gespürt. Schläge auf beide Ellbogen super abgefangen, aber links eine Brandwunde - muss man fast so sagen. Komischerweise wirkte der Schoner am Platz. Aber vielleicht ist er auch nur wenig gerutscht.

Ich hoffe das ist es wieder mal für eine Weile gewesen mit Abfliegen, aber es nervt mich schon wieder, dass die antike Dainese Jacke wohl kaum verrutscht wäre. Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal so. Vielleicht bleibt es beim Leatt, vielleicht gibt es nochmals was anderes. Aber eins ist sicher, das wird mein Winterprojekt mit der Schneiderin im Städtchen, wo ich wohne. Individuelle Anpassungen nach Wunsch. 

Und dazu gehören Klettverschlüsse. Unnachgiebige, breite Streifen mit einen anständigen Klett. So wie früher.  Dann bleibt das Zeugs auch dort wo es hingehört. Vor 25 Jahren hatten sie schon die Idee - wohl nicht die Schlechteste würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## Loki1987 (13. Juni 2020)

Bei meiner POC Weste war das auch immer so. Sie ist nicht sichtbar verrutscht, aber die Verbrennungen waren da. Und die verdammten Verbrennungen sind extrem nervig. Die Schnitte/Kratzer vom letzten Sturz sind längst verheilt, aber die Verbrennung braucht ewig bis sie wieder zu ist.
Ich habe jetzt die 100% Surpass und Fortis bestellt und werde mal schauen was die für einen Eindruck machen in Bezug auf Position der Bänder etc.
Alternativ werde ich evtl. noch die Amplifi MKX Sleeves bestellen. Habe davon auch Gutes gehört und wenn so eine "Socke" richtig straff sitzt könnte das auch funktionieren.
Desweiteren sind mir noch die Dainese Armoform über den Weg gelaufen, welche ebenfalls einen vielversprechenden Eindruck machen, aber wohl auch schon wieder recht dick zu sein scheinen.


----------



## fone (15. Juni 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> aber es nervt mich schon wieder, dass die antike Dainese Jacke wohl kaum verrutscht wäre. Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal so.


Ich kenne die Verbrennungen auch von früher von der alte Dainese Jacke, musst dich also nicht ärgern.


----------



## vanbov (23. Juni 2020)

Kann hier die ION E-Trace empfehlen! kein verrutschen o.ä.



fone schrieb:


> Probier es mal ohne Ellenbogenschoner.


Hab ich letzte Woche mal probiert... Ging leider in die Hose


----------



## fone (24. Juni 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Kann hier die ION E-Trace empfehlen! kein verrutschen o.ä.
> 
> 
> Hab ich letzte Woche mal probiert... Ging leider in die Hose
> Anhang anzeigen 1070892


Scheisse!
Hatte ich vor 2 Jahren, hat auch ein schönes Stück Fleisch gefehlt und es hat fast 3 Wochen gedauert bis das Ding zu war. 
Zusammenstoß auf dem Hometrail...


----------



## vanbov (24. Juni 2020)

Dito: Home-/ Abendtrail.....


----------



## Schlaefisch (16. Juli 2020)

Kann jemand etwas zu Langzeiterfahrungen bezüglich der Passform sage  (isb.. beim RaceFace Ambush)?

Ich hadere gerade (wie scheinbar viele) gerade mit neuen Ellbogenschonern. Da ja quasi jeder Thread dazu das Fazit hat "ausprobieren!", hab ich ein paar probiert


RaceFace Ambush in L (sollte laut Größenangaben passen): Viel zu klein
RaceFace Ambush in XL: Passt gerade so eben, aber nach 30 Minuten (auf der Couch) gibt es schon ordentlich Abdrücke.
ION E-Pact in L: Passt rechts ok, aber links unbequem durch den festen Schoner, egal, wie ich es zurecht rücke
IXS Flow: Rutscht in L, zu klein in M (es soll aber ohnehin etwas "mehr" sein)

Meine Hoffnung bei noch mehr Modellen plötzlich was tolles zu finden, ist begrenzt. Deswegen überlege ich die Ambush in XL einfach zu behalten. Hat jemand Erfahrung ob etwas zu eng für den Start ok ist, weil sie sich ohnehin noch dehnen? Noch eine Nummer größer erscheint mir auch keine gute Option zu sein,denke, dann werden sie nicht mehr vernünftig halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (16. Juli 2020)

Ich denke zu groß ist nicht gut. Ein wenig geben sie immer nach, aber wenns jetzt schon das Blut abschnürt ist das natürlich auch nichts. 
Ich bin jetzt nach einigen Tests bei den 100% Surpass hängen geblieben und ohne bisherigen Härtetest würde ich behaupten, dass die Dinger nicht oder kaum verrutschen können. Ich hatte noch die Dainese Trail Skin Pro probiert, welche eine absolut lächerliche Passform haben. Ich hab wahrlich keine kräftigen Unterarme und kam nur mit Mühe und Not in Größe L rein... XL wäre dann aber zu groß. 
Außerdem kratzen sie auf der Innenseite ziemlich unangenehm.  Also falls die jemand ins Auge fasst, die 100% bieten mehr Schutz und sind gleichzeitig bequemer. 
Die IXS kannst für alles außer gemütliches Trail fahren vergessen, egal wie gut sie sitzen. Meine passen gefühlt recht optimal, aber halten trotzdem nicht. Aber die scheinst ja eh schon aussortiert zu haben. 
Wenn es was wirklich robustes sein soll, probiere die Surpass unbedingt noch als Vergleich.


----------



## senkaeugen (16. Juli 2020)

Fahre die POC Vpd System Lite Elbow Ellenbogenschoner und bin ziemlich zufrieden ? 
Der Kunststoff ist recht elastisch, schützt auch etwas den Unterarm und stört absolut nicht! Das Material ist sehr angenehm auf der Haut. Wie jeder Schoner ist der aber auch irgendwann vollgeschwitzt - ist so ??‍♂️ Trocknet aber recht schnell in der Sonne.
Bin eher der Abrolltyp, wenn der Gaul mich abwirft, dann rolle ich mich meist über Ellbogen und Rücken (da ist eine POC Weste mit Rückenprotektor) ab.

Durch die Öffnungen im Kunststoff entsteht bei Fahrt ein leichter Sog der zumindest im Bereich des Kunststoffs für verhältnismäßig gute Durchlüftung sorgt und wenn der schoner feucht ist sogar für leichte Kühlung ? 

Die Schoner halten bei mir mittlerweile recht gut, müssen aber einem perfekt passen! 

Im Frühjahr neigten diese dazu etwas zu rutschen, war da aber längere Zeit nicht im Training und entsprechend kleiner war der Armumfang ? 

Würde mir, wie es bei Endura MT500 Gang und Gäbe ist, eine 90-Tägige Zufriedenheitsgarantie auch bei anderen Herstellern wünschen ☝️️ 
Solche Sachen muss man ausgiebig testen - nur weil das Teil gut sitzt, heißt es nich lange nicht dassan damit zufrieden wird ??‍♂️ ??‍♂️


----------



## Schlaefisch (16. Juli 2020)

Teurer Spaß bei 100% und POC, aber wenn sie passen soll es mir recht sein. Werde ich mal probieren, danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Loki1987 (16. Juli 2020)

Schlaefisch schrieb:


> Teurer Spaß bei 100% und POC, aber wenn sie passen soll es mir recht sein. Werde ich mal probieren, danke für die Tipps.


Ich hab meine 100% für 75€ gekauft.
Bei Maciag.de mit extra 25% Rabatt. Musst einfach bisl googlen, die gibts öfters um 99€ oder drunter in diversen shops.


----------



## Martinwurst (16. Juli 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Kann hier die ION E-Trace empfehlen! kein verrutschen o.ä.
> 
> 
> Hab ich letzte Woche mal probiert... Ging leider in die Hose
> Anhang anzeigen 1070892


Sehs positiv:
Wären wir in einem Zombiefilm, hätten wir dich erschießen müssen


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte zum testen die Troy Lee Designs EGL 5500 hier. Die waren selbst in L so eng, dass ich sie nur recht schwer anziehen konnte aber dann waren sie nicht unbequem. Verrutschen tun die nicht aber gingen zurück, weil ich sie wohl beim Ausziehen sehr schnell kaputt machen würde. 

Ich habe das Problem, dass meine Oberarme einfach zu kräftig sind und ich so kaum passende finde.


----------



## Downhillsocke (16. Juli 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich hatte zum testen die Troy Lee Designs EGL 5500 hier. Die waren selbst in L so eng, dass ich sie nur recht schwer anziehen konnte aber dann waren sie nicht unbequem. Verrutschen tun die nicht aber gingen zurück, weil ich sie wohl beim Ausziehen sehr schnell kaputt machen würde.
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass meine Oberarme einfach zu kräftig sind und ich so kaum passende finde.



Die Race Face Ambush gibts bis XXL. Mir reicht da schon XL (auch ziemlich kräftig).


----------



## LetzRoll (17. Juli 2020)

Ich kann die TSG Boulder empfehlen. 

Haben ein softes Hardcap und mich schon davor bewahrt dass ich mir die Aterie in ner Leitplancke aufschlitze und bin auch schon so oft aufs Hardcap gefallen und es hält trotzdem. Dadurch dass es nicht so richtig hart ist, ist die Passform super. 

Hab die Dinger seit 4 Jahren, seit diesem Jahr auch zum Biken und auch hier sind sie ideal.


----------



## DerohneName (17. Juli 2020)

Wäre nicht ne gute Alternative gute Klettbänder zu kaufen und die von einem Schneider annähen lassen? 

Hält sicher bombenfest denke ich? 

Die Fox Launch Pro 30D (oder so) haben mir bisher am besten gefallen- da sie ne wechselbare Hartschale neben dem Schaum haben- ergo weniger Reibung wenn's einen schmeißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (29. Juli 2020)

Die hier: https://www.pocsports.com/eu/joint-vpd-system-elbow/20394.html


----------



## Schlaefisch (29. Juli 2020)

Ich hab inzwischen unzählige Modelle hier und so völlig überzeugt mich leider keins. Die POC (vpd system light) machen wirklich einen guten Eindruck, aber ich denke sie halten nur, wenn sie perfekt passen. In L sind sie mir (zumindest links) etwas zu groß und in M zu klein 

Den besten Eindruck machen bisher die Surpass, sind zwar wirklich massiv, aber ich denke die halten. Allerdings auch in L zu groß und in M minimal zu klein (bekomme sie schwierig über den Handballen, vielleicht gibt sich das noch?!)



Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Die Race Face Ambush gibts bis XXL. Mir reicht da schon XL (auch ziemlich kräftig).



Haben wir von Anfang an gepasst? Ich würde meine Arme nicht als kräftig bezeichnen und finde XL immer noch ziemlich eng.


----------



## XUL23 (1. August 2020)

FOX Launch Pro D3O® Elbow Guard Ellbogenschoner - black
					

FOX Racing ▶ Ergonomisch vorgeformter Hartschalen-Ellbogenschoner mit perforiertem Neoprenkörper. ▶ Ausführung: black




					www.bike24.de
				




Genial...trotz Plastikkappe..
Auch Knieschnoner - Beschde!!

auch für normale Trails...


----------



## senkaeugen (1. August 2020)

XUL23 schrieb:


> FOX Launch Pro D3O® Elbow Guard Ellbogenschoner - black
> 
> 
> FOX Racing ▶ Ergonomisch vorgeformter Hartschalen-Ellbogenschoner mit perforiertem Neoprenkörper. ▶ Ausführung: black
> ...



Kann man die Plastikkappe etwa abnehmen, wenn es mal nicht hart zur Sache geht ? ??‍♂️


----------



## XUL23 (1. August 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Kann man die Plastikkappe etwa abnehmen, wenn es mal nicht hart zur Sache geht ? ??‍♂️


Geht - sieht nur kacke aus da klettverschluss- Gegenseite - Plastikkappe stört aber nicht- die merkt man gar nicht...

Bin auf jd. Fall überzeugt da voll bequem...relativ leicht.. sehen einigermaßen gut aus, und schützen gut
ABER auf jeden Fall 2 Größen bestellen zum testen ;-)
Werden aber noch etwas weiter beim tragen...
Manko: etwas teuer- habe mehr gezahlt als die im gesendeten Link...
Wie gesagt auch die Knieschnoner echt klasse- habe mir glab gefühlt 6 unterschiedliche schicken lassen... die haben von Anfang an gepasst- finde die sogar besser als die von ION obwohl die mir auch gute Dienste erwiesen haben ;-)


----------

